#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  【公告】致全體版面管理員

## 狼王白牙

版面管理員，在長久以來的論壇管理下，諸位辛苦了。這篇文章有兩篇相同的內容張貼在版面管理版及管理員交流室兩個版面。

我們理解各位管理員在沒有被支付薪水，沒有被實質的犒賞，有時候必須頂著公平、公正的會員眼光下的壓力，執行一些勤務，我們也知道所有管理員都有現實生活，候無法如時的時時刻刻上線。

狼之樂園在這個時代，在很多著名的免費服務紛（免費網站架設、免費部落格、免費博客等網站）紛結束營運時仍然苦苦支撐，為的一個文化的傳承。換句話說，就連狼之樂園主機亦不是便宜的，大概每個月是同好圈主要活動年齡層一位同好一個月的全部零用金吧。論壇系統程序也是付費的。在眾多開支下，無法支付任何實質犒賞給管理員們。

不過，諸位管理員在擔任的期間，希望是帶有收穫的，得到了經驗，得到了尊敬，得到了認識新朋友的機會。

在狼之樂園經營的第11年，做為版面管理員的遴選者，我們意識到目前的版面管理員的活動量偏低，過去的大換血的粗糙方法已經不在，由版面管理員的自由意志來決定自己的任期、決定版面的規矩。已經默默的、悄悄的實施了數年。我要致歉的地方在於過去的管理經驗也是需要學習的。

但狼之樂園仍然只有經營一途，因此不得不移動到新的地方繼續經營，版面仍然是需要管理的，需要活力。希望目前的版面管理員，至管理員交流版的這一篇相同文章底下留下留任意願，無論是選擇留任或是不留任，希望在 2015 年的 6月1日前完成，因為之後即將進入暑假。新的服務器可能也可能會完全移動到全新的地方。若是沒有回應，則由兩位系統管理員討論後逕行決定。

希望過去的版面管理員能夠在百科上（*狼之樂園協作平台*或是*WikiFur*，或是您認為自己的知名度應該在其他的百科服務網站上留名亦可 ：３）留下自己的任期紀錄，或是相關功績。這點本來是遴選者該盡的責任，但遴選者也並非沒有自己的生活，或許有遺漏之處。因此請諸位管理員勇敢推銷自己。

最末，提醒留任管理員、新上任管理員，狼之樂園服務器已經由美國，密西根州搬移到中國大陸，浙江省。根據會員管理通則的規定，必須符合服務器當地的法規法令，但不需要過於擔心，兩岸三地會員使用海峽的另一端的網站服務這種情況幾乎已經是常態。只要繼續討論迷文化、相關作品，並且保持文明理性的發言，幾乎是沒有任何問題的，但最佳的情況，仍然建議對海峽兩岸三地的政治、歷史背景有基本認識，並且願意互相尊重的會員擔任管理員。

底下請現任管理員回應留任意願，請新任管理員毛遂自薦。時間在*2015年6月1日之前*。其中，新任管理員亦可以包含已經離任的管理員，可以再次申請上任。請現有管理權限的管理員回應在管理員交流室的隱藏版面。

----------


## 月光銀牙

我一直很想當版管(大概是從進來一年之後)

所以來毛遂自薦一下

想當創作藝想園或角色交流的版管

原因:我喜歡畫畫，也喜歡看大家畫畫，希望畫畫能帶給大家快樂

我知道當版管不輕鬆，也可能得在必要時候擔任黑手
但我想我能甘之如飴

以上

----------


## Norya.Polaris

當初...是這裡讓我找到了現在的死黨..朋友..找到些了友情的溫暖...
其中是累到想離開過沒錯..
雖然大部分都是在處理彼此會員間的私事，老實說我真的也覺得自己沒付出甚麼..
但..曾經在這裡的那些美麗回憶..好姊妹好兄弟死黨們...
不論如何，這裡是我當初的發源地
我願意留下繼續付出  :Smile: )

----------


## 諾藍

就目前的管理版面來看...

我沒有任何意見...

因為我所管理的版面最多也只剩下刪除不當文章...

回覆率及發文率...

因為畢竟這邊些許會涉及到個人隱私範圍...

所以本版的活躍率偏低下...

之前有試著辦活動，但也似乎吸引不到想嘗試的新手(極少)...

所以我在此表示沒有意見...

我的職務的去留交由兩位系統管理員的決定...

如果留任那便繼續服務，但不保證能提升此版面人氣...

如果卸任，其實也沒什麼損失...

如果可以是真心建議找有實質攝影方面的獸友...

如此可以提升攝影水準也可增進新手對於攝影這方面的了解...

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

雖然即將要踏入社會了

但我還是願意留下且繼續替樂園服務

因為樂園陪我度過了許多的春夏秋冬

以上。

----------


## 卡斯特

像我這種沒什麼在發文，遇到麻煩事就避開，呈現半潛水狀態的應該沒什麼資格說要當管理員
但……我想要幫忙

我在這裡認識很多朋友，學到許多知識道理，也踩了不少版龜
其中，有許多人幫助我站起來，往上爬，而我不能只是說聲感謝，我要學起他們的精神，去幫助更多人

我想成為管理員，給自己一個挑戰，嘗試做更多事
可能無法做到完美，但會盡自己所能做到最好

以上，感謝讓我有這個機會

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

考慮了好久...看到雪麒丟感想文了趕快衝上來~

我知道我才來三個多月而已...
不過我當過幹部(現在當班長)，知道有些事真的很辛苦

我想幫狼樂
也謝謝一些獸的支持
想努力的把握
所以來挑戰職位
謝謝

----------


## 黑獅

考慮自己近期的活動率，我是覺得暫時我沒有繼續留任的必要。看你們怎麼決定吧。更何況我在Wikifur之類的上面也沒有留名。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

『管理員』不是一個位置而是一個擔子。

如果背的好了將裝滿珍貴事務

－－BY 繪師獸 古紀洛子/古洛子

----------


## 咖啡

抱歉現在好像有點晚了
不過之前遭遇伺服器不穩的問題所以一直沒辦法回文
於公於私
我會繼續留任，不要一聲不響亂拔我喔w

----------

